# ACS result letter



## laxmi.ramanathan (Sep 4, 2013)

*ACS with RPL - Qualification Verification*

Hi,
I have applied for ACS assessment with RPL - Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa. I have 9 years of work experience in software and i have applied for system analyst code. But my educational back ground is Bachelor of engineering in Civil and my entire total experience is in software. 
My query is 
1. Will my ACS letter include my qualification assessment as well? (i have applied thru RPL)
2. If my qualification assessment is not included in the result report, what are the other options that i have to get my qualification validated?
3. As i have already applied for ACS with RPL, can I mail ACS and ask "if my final result report will have qualification assessment in it"?

I really appreciate your quick response. 
Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Lakshmi


----------



## laxmi.ramanathan (Sep 4, 2013)

Can anyone please post a reply?



laxmi.ramanathan said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for ACS assessment with RPL - Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa. I have 9 years of work experience in software and i have applied for system analyst code. But my educational back ground is Bachelor of engineering in Civil and my entire total experience is in software.
> My query is
> 1. Will my ACS letter include my qualification assessment as well? (i have applied thru RPL)
> ...


----------



## rahul.hyp (May 21, 2013)

Hi Laxmi,

I have similar situation, i have 8+ years of exp in software and my education is from electrical and electronics,I got the ACS Report positive but ACS has considered only 2 years of software exp out of 8 years which is ridiculous because of this i have lost points for exp,coming to ur point ACS report will highlight ur education and professional exp, it will also highlight from which year of your professional is considered relevant for ANZ Code 261313. 

With Regards,
Rahul


----------



## laxmi.ramanathan (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi Rahul,
Thanks for you reply.

Did you apply for a qualification assessment seperatly thru any other assessment org such as VETASSESS to gain point for your qualification? Or have you used the ACS result letter itself for both experience and qualification?

Because I got a reply from ACS that result letter may not have qualification report as the qualification is a non ICT. I just want to confirm with you what happened with your case?

Regards,
Lakshmi


----------



## rahul.hyp (May 21, 2013)

I have submitted both through ACS, And VETASSESS is not for software professionals, have you approached any consultancy?, 


Kind Regards,
Rahul.


----------



## laxmi.ramanathan (Sep 4, 2013)

I am not applying thru consultancy. As my qualification is Civil engineering, ACS may not give Qualification assessment. As ACS does not provide the assessment for my qualification, I may have to contact VETASSESS.

Regards,
Lakshmi


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Laxmi -

The designated skills assessor for Civil Engineer (ANZSCO 233211) is Engineers Australia - you would need to contact them for their specific requirements. Each assessor has different requirements - it's important to study carefully the specific detailed requirements for your assessor for the type of assessment you want.

Once you determine the ANZSCO code of the occupation you wish to apply for migration under, if it's a skilled visa you must get a positive skills assessment from the designated assessor for that ANZSCO code.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## yanivsinha (May 19, 2013)

*RPL advise for non-ICT*

Hi Laxmi,

I was browsing through the forum came across your post which is quite similar to your case.
I am planning to apply for Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa, for Australian PR.I am planning to apply for RPL to ACS for my qualification and work experience evaluation. Here are my details:
Qualification: Bachelor of Engineering(B.E.) in Civil Engineering (from year July 2002 to June 2006).
Ihave almost 7.5 years of work experience in IT services as application developer.
I am planning to appear for IELTS General training to collect 10 points (targeting Proficient English-IELTS 7)

Please advise, if I should go ahead and apply for the skill assessment for 
Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa with above relevant details or I should ignore my application in this class because of my educational background being different from my work experience?

Thank you well in advance.
Regards,
Vinay Kumar


----------



## Naveen Eshwar (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Mark,

I have got my assessment results from ACS as suitable for the code 263212 (ICT Support Engineer). I am 36 years old and have 10+ years of experience (considered by ACS as well) in IT support with my highest qualification Diploma in Computer Science (issued by GovernementTechnical board of education, Karnataka, India), Also my profession is very much relevant to the qualification however they have not mentioned anything about the qualification in result letter.

Assuming that I would attain score 7 in all the IELTS modules will I be able to obtain 60 points to apply for VISA sub class 489 as my sister (first cousin) can sponsor for me. Also please advice whether it would be better if I select both VISA subclass 189 and 489 in my EOI.

Kindly advice or guide me further on proceeding further.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Naveen -

Thanks for the note - it not possible for me to do individual assessments here on the forum as there are simply too many details that are required in order to determine eligibility for a visa, especially a skilled visa.

Applications for Australian visas often have to deal with three different sets of rules and regulations: skills assessment authority regulations, state and territory sponsorship regulations, and visa regulations from the Department of Immigration and Border Protection. As a result, determining which visa(s) an applicant for is a complex question and not able to be answered in a quick back & forth emails or forum posts.

We offer a professional consultation designed to provide the time necessary to work through your situation, answer your questions, and gather enough information about your situation to determine exactly which visa(s) you may qualify for and the steps you would need to do to apply.

If you'd like to book a consultation, we offer this service by phone, Skype and at our office in Parramatta. For more information or to book, visit our website listed in my signature below.

Thanks again for the enquiry -

Best,

Mark Northam



Naveen Eshwar said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I have got my assessment results from ACS as suitable for the code 263212 (ICT Support Engineer). I am 36 years old and have 10+ years of experience (considered by ACS as well) in IT support with my highest qualification Diploma in Computer Science (issued by GovernementTechnical board of education, Karnataka, India), Also my profession is very much relevant to the qualification however they have not mentioned anything about the qualification in result letter.
> 
> ...


----------



## in2aus (Mar 6, 2015)

Naveen,

Considering your age, that much experience assessed positive by ACS, and 7+ IELTS, you should have way more than 60 points under your belt.
489 will restrict you to stay and work in a certain area in Australia. With the points advantage, it would be wise to opt only for 189 instead so that you are free to move to any state and region (wherever you get a job opportunity).

Please also do re-check your ACS letter. Just because you worked 10+ years does not really mean that you can claim points for 10+ years of work experience. Some part of your experience might be "not relevant" for skilled immigration.



Naveen Eshwar said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I have got my assessment results from ACS as suitable for the code 263212 (ICT Support Engineer). I am 36 years old and have 10+ years of experience (considered by ACS as well) in IT support with my highest qualification Diploma in Computer Science (issued by GovernementTechnical board of education, Karnataka, India), Also my profession is very much relevant to the qualification however they have not mentioned anything about the qualification in result letter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Struct_engr (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi, I am 36 year old, 10 years experienced structural engineer, My ielts score is W 6.5 L 7.5 R 8 S 7. I have already applied for Engineers Australia. This gives me score 55. I need to take my husband's 5 points for making it 60. His occupation is also on SOL. My husband is chemical engineer but working as SAP system analyst. He has already applied for ACS assessment with RPL. Is it required to get assessed his degree to claim partner points?


----------



## Patriotic Soul (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi, did your husband got ACS result? if yes than how much time it took.


----------



## Struct_engr (Apr 19, 2016)

Yes, it took 10 working days with no deduction in experience. His masters masters degree in management (with systems specialization) got assessed as IT minor equivalent AQF.


----------



## Patriotic Soul (Aug 20, 2016)

Congrates & wish you best of luck for your PR. I am planning to apply for ACS assessment through RPL & hoping to get the assessment result by the end of this month


----------

